# Boîtier disque dur externe wifi pour iPad Air



## Fred.T (21 Février 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Je cherche depuis quelques temps un boîtier wifi pour y mettre mon disque dur externe afin d'étendre la capacité de stockage de mon iPad Air.

Je voudrais l'utiliser principalement pour me permettre de lire des films/photos stockés sur mon disque dur, sur mon iPad.
Sur ce disque dur, j'ai pas mal de vidéos en MKV faisant autour de 2-4Go.
Je cherche donc quelqu'un qui puisse me conseiller vers un boîtier wifi de bonne qualité, me permettant de lire ces vidéos en AVI et MKV.
Mon budget étant d'environ 70.

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils les amis.

Bonne journée.

PS : je précise que j'ai déjà AVPlayerHD d'installé sur mon iPad.


----------



## tropezina (21 Février 2014)

Je possede avec mon ipad air in DD externe WIFI  Lacie le modèle qui vient de sortir "fuel" avec 
1 to, mais sont prix dépasse les 200, sinon une merveille de simplicité et pour les possibilités c'est super.
plus besoin d'acheter un ipad 32 ou 64 ou 128Go


----------



## Sylvie1979 (21 Février 2014)

tropezina a dit:


> Je possede avec mon ipad air in DD externe WIFI  Lacie le modèle qui vient de sortir "fuel" avec
> 1 to, mais sont prix dépasse les 200, sinon une merveille de simplicité et pour les possibilités c'est super.
> plus besoin d'acheter un ipad 32 ou 64 ou 128Go



Et comment ça fonctionne ? Via une application "Lacie" alors ?


----------



## tropezina (21 Février 2014)

Oui un petit logitiel nommé  "seagate média"
Il faut mettre son ipad en wifi connecté avec le DD et son contenu est lu avec seagate média.


----------



## Sylvie1979 (21 Février 2014)

tropezina a dit:


> Oui un petit logitiel nommé  "seagate média"
> Il faut mettre son ipad en wifi connecté avec le DD et son contenu est lu avec seagate média.



Génial ça, je ne connaissais pas. Merci pour l'info


----------



## cillab (21 Février 2014)

tropezina a dit:


> Je possede avec mon ipad air in DD externe WIFI  Lacie le modèle qui vient de sortir "fuel" avec
> 1 to, mais sont prix dépasse les 200, sinon une merveille de simplicité et pour les possibilités c'est super.
> plus besoin d'acheter un ipad 32 ou 64 ou 128Go



merci pour l'info je vais sur le cite 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h26 ----------




tropezina a dit:


> Je possede avec mon ipad air in DD externe WIFI  Lacie le modèle qui vient de sortir "fuel" avec
> 1 to, mais sont prix dépasse les 200, sinon une merveille de simplicité et pour les possibilités c'est super.
> plus besoin d'acheter un ipad 32 ou 64 ou 128Go



 je suis écoeuré ils sont en rupture de stok c'est vraiment top
de plus cela tomber bien mon anniversaire et pour bientot je suis vert


----------



## tropezina (21 Février 2014)

j'ai eu le même problème de disponibilité et en surveillant le site, j'ai pu le commander.
Ne pas désespérer car c'est un super produit (un peu cher)


----------



## Fred.T (21 Février 2014)

Merci du conseil tropezina!
Effectivement j'aurai du me renseigner un peu plus avant :-/
Car j'ai acheté un disque dur 1 To 2,5 pouce très bien, mais qui ne fait pas wifi... C'est un Touro, un super produit aussi. 
Du coup je cherche désespérément un boîtier wifi qui me permettrait d'avoir ces fonctions!


----------



## cillab (21 Février 2014)

tropezina a dit:


> j'ai eu le même problème de disponibilité et en surveillant le site, j'ai pu le commander.
> Ne pas désespérer car c'est un super produit (un peu cher)




 youpy je vient de le commander  2 a3 jours pour livraison (gratuite) 219
ton logiciel seagate média tu le charge sur l'apple store??? et tu le mets sur ton mac
merci pour ta réponse cool


----------



## tropezina (21 Février 2014)

Heureux pour toi
Bonne utilisation


----------



## cillab (21 Février 2014)

tropezina a dit:


> Heureux pour toi
> Bonne utilisation



merci de ta réponse  tu lui a fait lire des MKV au tiens
car sur le blog avis d'apple il y en a un qui dit q'il ne les lis pas ???
j'aimerais avoir ton avis  merci encore


----------



## tropezina (21 Février 2014)

pour ma part je n'ai pas de problèmes,


----------



## nachpa (22 Février 2014)

Si tu a la freebox revolution t'utilise son disque dur ! Sinon ben pas seagate c'est les disque dur les moins fiable...


----------



## cillab (22 Février 2014)

nachpa a dit:


> Si tu a la freebox revolution t'utilise son disque dur ! Sinon ben pas seagate c'est les disque dur les moins fiable...



bonjour et merci pour ton retour oui j'ais une freebox V6  je peut donc utiliser le dd 
de celle ci ce que je fais
je lui colle aussi un dd LACIE 2TO usb3  ou une clefs usb 3 .32GO
mais c'est pour ètre en wifi  avec des films hd 1080p de 10 go mkv  je les passes par VLC ou 8PLAYER c'est nikel je gave pas mon DD de la FREEBOX


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (23 Février 2014)

Pour une utilisation à la maison, un petit nas est bien plus simple...

Sinon, un espace hubic est aussi très simple...


----------



## drs (23 Février 2014)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Pour une utilisation à la maison, un petit nas est bien plus simple...
> 
> Sinon, un espace hubic est aussi très simple...



L'avantage du HDD wifi est qu'il peut servir à la maison comme en déplacement.

Et pour le stockage sur un cloud (hubic ou autres), c'est bien en wifi, mais si tu es en 3G tu vas vite arriver au bout de ton fair-use!


----------



## nachpa (23 Février 2014)

Le probleme c'est que sa fait mal au *** de sortir mini 200e pour un disque dur wifi alors que dans 5 ans sa vaudras plus rien, moi meme j'ai failli craquer mais je me suis dit que je prefere mettre mes sous dans l'iphone 6 eheh.
Dans ces cas la qu'on ce dit pourquoi j'ai pas pris l'option wifi + 4G  pour 100e de plus


----------



## cillab (23 Février 2014)

nachpa a dit:


> Le probleme c'est que sa fait mal au *** de sortir mini 200e pour un disque dur wifi alors que dans 5 ans sa vaudras plus rien, moi meme j'ai failli craquer mais je me suis dit que je prefere mettre mes sous dans l'iphone 6 eheh.
> Dans ces cas la qu'on ce dit pourquoi j'ai pas pris l'option wifi + 4G  pour 100e de plus


parce que la 4 g c'est de la MER.. et mettre 700 dans un IPHONE la oui 
ça me trous le cul c'est bon pour les petits geeks mon audi a 5ans elle vaut une misére avec ça ta tout compris


----------



## drs (23 Février 2014)

Voila, cette discussion m'a fait craquer pour un hdd wifi

J'ai pris un icy box wf200hd pour 55 sur amaz**
C'est juste un boitier vide, on peut mettre hdd ou ssd en sata dedans

On verra ce que ca donne


----------



## nachpa (23 Février 2014)

T'es fou la 4g ta mini 15mega, beaucoup plus que ce que tu peux avoir avec ta box internet, sa rame jamais et sa partout ou tu va..
Apres les voiture c'est encore autre chose, ya l'usure des pieces mecanique c'est pour sa que sa decote autant, la techologie sa décote mais en faveur des entreprises car ils achetent moins cher de bonne pieces, les font tourner avec les nouveaux logiciel performant d'aujourdhui et boum ta un super truc dans les mains mais le prix que tu l'aura acheter sera presque le double du prix de fabrication


----------



## cillab (23 Février 2014)

drs a dit:


> Voila, cette discussion m'a fait craquer pour un hdd wifi
> 
> J'ai pris un icy box wf200hd pour 55 sur amaz**
> C'est juste un boitier vide, on peut mettre hdd ou ssd en sata dedans
> ...


 bonsoir AH!!! bon plan cela devrait fonctionner  coll pour voir tes films sur ton ipad
et pas te crever les yeux sur ton portable de plus tu peut mettre une petite enceinte bluethoot por booster   tiens nous au courant


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (23 Février 2014)

drs a dit:


> Voila, cette discussion m'a fait craquer pour un hdd wifi
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Effectivement, très bon choix... A ce prix la, ça ne peut que super bien fonctionner, de façon fiable et durable... Une solution d'avenir quoi...


----------



## nachpa (23 Février 2014)

Si sa marche..


----------



## Fred.T (23 Février 2014)

Merci pour vos réponses!
Et qu'est ce que vous pensez du boîtier wifi Storeva X-Air? Il est à 70 sur Macway.


----------



## drs (24 Février 2014)

Fred.T a dit:


> Merci pour vos réponses!
> Et qu'est ce que vous pensez du boîtier wifi Storeva X-Air? Il est à 70 sur Macway.



Je l'ai vu aussi, mais je n'ai pas trouvé ce qui pouvait justifier la différence de 20 avec le IcyBox.

Pour info, je lorgnais sur un disque dur wifi "tout compris", avec le disque dedans j'entends.
Mais cette solution du boitier externe vide est plus avantageuse:
- moins cher à l'achat
- je vais pouvoir tester avec un vieux 120go que j'ai dans un tiroir
- je racheterais un HDD plus gros quand les finances suivront
- si le HDD crame, il peut être changé facilement. Chose qui n'est pas toujours possible avec les HDD externes

Je dois le recevoir jeudi, je ferais des tests et je vous tiens au jus


----------



## TitaNantes (25 Février 2014)

En ce qui me concerne, j'utilise un Goflex Satellite de Seagate. C'est la génération qui précède le Wireless Plus Wireless Plus, disque dur sans fil, disque dur pour iPad | Seagate

Quelques avantages de ces produits :
- Disque dur WiFi autonome alimenté par une batterie
- Le DD sert aussi de relais WiFi. La connexion Internet de l'iPad en WiFi est maintenue même lorsque celui-ci est connecté sur le Disque Dur.
- Silencieux et transportable.

Principaux inconvénients : 
- Le prix (il doit se trouver à 170 &#8364
- l'iPad de ne peut que lire les fichiers ... Grrr

Mais, grâce à un Hack payant (35 $), ce disque dur devient un NAS et l'iPad peut aussi y écrire... 
Un peu de lecture ici : Version 4 | **HackGFS & W+


----------



## nachpa (25 Février 2014)

Tu trouve pas que tu met un peu trop de sous juste pour une disque dur ?  170+35 la moitier d'un ipad quoi...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (25 Février 2014)

Un nas peut être beaucoup plus cher... Mon dernier NAS RAID m'a coûté plus de 500 euros, et j'envisage de mettre 800 dans un gros synologie...


----------



## nachpa (25 Février 2014)

Lol tu me choque car sa fait presque un mois de salaire a bosser comme un dingue pour je ne sait quoi


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (25 Février 2014)

nachpa a dit:


> Lol tu me choque car sa fait presque un mois de salaire a bosser comme un dingue pour je ne sait quoi




On doit pas avoir le même salaire...


----------



## nachpa (25 Février 2014)

Meme si c'etait rien que la moitier  voir le quart sa fait bien mal au cul.... C'est trop cher pour ce que ces,  jsuis presque sur taurai pu te payer une bonne voiture avec tout ce que ta deja investi x)


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (25 Février 2014)

J'ai déjà une bonne voiture... Ce qui ne me fait pas autant plaisir que de pouvoir bosser sereinement avec du matos fiable...

C'est juste une question de priorités...


----------



## cillab (25 Février 2014)

TitaNantes a dit:


> En ce qui me concerne, j'utilise un Goflex Satellite de Seagate. C'est la génération qui précède le Wireless Plus Wireless Plus, disque dur sans fil, disque dur pour iPad | Seagate
> 
> Quelques avantages de ces produits :
> - Disque dur WiFi autonome alimenté par une batterie
> ...






bonjour
je viens de faire un tour sur le cite  HackGFS&W+
dommage pour moi ,je ne lis que le gaulois 
enfin SEAGATE a racheter LACIE et a fait un copier coller  de son wirless
il propose le fuel 1to avec l'aplication SEAGEATE MEDIA  gratuite
j'ais voter,mais je voudrais savoir ,pour la lecture des fichiers type MKV s'il faut les passer par 8PLAYER ou VLC  
merci si tu a une infos je suis preneur


----------



## TitaNantes (25 Février 2014)

Bonjour *cillab* ,



cillab a dit:


> SEAGATE a racheter LACIE et a fait un copier coller  de son wirless
> il propose le fuel 1to avec l'aplication SEAGEATE MEDIA  gratuite
> j'ais voter,mais je voudrais savoir ,pour la lecture des fichiers type MKV s'il faut les passer par 8PLAYER ou VLC
> merci si tu a une infos je suis preneur



Je viens de faire un tour sur l'AppStore pour lire les commentaires au sujet de l'application gratuite "Seagate Media". 

Un utilisateur indique : _"Lit parfaitement les mp4 . Mais absolument pas les .avi ou mkv => pour les lire il fait les telecharger sur son ipad et passer via un player installé sur celui ci ! Ce qui faisait le charme de cette apli ( et du NAS seagate ) c etait les lecture a la volée ( sans telecharger ) si on doit d abord transferer le contenu sur ses idevices , ca ne sert plus a rien !!!!"_

Et pour revenir sur le sujet du Hack, celui-ci permet d'accéder à de nombreuses fonctionnalités avec ce DD Seagate. En particulier l'échange de fichiers, dans les deux sens (lecture & écriture), entre l'iPad et le DD. Mais, au final, sur l'iPad, il faut l'application adéquat pour lire (ou visionner) le contenu du fichier...


----------



## drs (25 Février 2014)

J'ai vu le seagate, qui a l'air vraiment bien, mais 170 ca fait effectivement un peu cher.

Ceci dit, il est à la norme DLNA, donc avec un player compatible DLNA (genre Ace Player), il doit être possible de lire les .avi et les .mkv sans rajouter un hack, non?
Du moins c'est ce que je peux faire avec PS3 Media Player sur mon mac et AcePlayer sur mon iphone/ipad avec le DLNA.
Pourquoi ce serait différent avec ce disque?


----------



## TitaNantes (25 Février 2014)

drs a dit:


> Ceci dit, il est à la norme DLNA, donc avec un player compatible DLNA (genre Ace Player), il doit être possible de lire les .avi et les .mkv sans rajouter un hack, non?
> Du moins c'est ce que je peux faire avec PS3 Media Player sur mon mac et AcePlayer sur mon iphone/ipad avec le DLNA.
> Pourquoi ce serait différent avec ce disque?



Tu as probablement raison, ça devrait le faire .
Mais, d'après ma mémoire, j'avais trouvé que la norme DLNA était lente. En effet, à chaque démarrage, il y a une indexation des fichiers médias (photos, musiques, vidéos). Si ces fichiers sont nombreux, cela prend pas mal de temps. Et, toujours de mémoire, il n'était pas possible en DLNA d'organiser, à ma "sauce", les fichiers.

Le Hack, c'est juste une façon de libérer le GFS. Ca n'apporte rien au support de différents formats de vidéos. Voici les principaux services que proposent le Hack:
- Server SSH
- Samba
- WebDAV
- vsFTP
- miniDLNA
- Eyefi Server
- DropBox Sync
- iTunes Server

Bien entendu, je n'exploite pas tout cela ...


----------



## drs (25 Février 2014)

D'après mon expérience, l'organisation des fichiers dépend du serveur DLNA. C'est pour cela que mon choix s'est arrêté sur PS3MediaServer, car c'est le seul que j'ai essayé où tu peux choisir les dossiers partagés en DLNA.
Tous les autres (plex ou xbmc par exemple) ont leur propre organisation de fichiers.

Mais effectivement, le hack apporte des fonctionnalités qui n'existent pas de base sur le disque.
Ce genre de hack existe pour le icy box?


----------



## TitaNantes (25 Février 2014)

drs a dit:


> ... le hack apporte des fonctionnalités qui n'existent pas de base sur le disque.
> Ce genre de hack existe pour le icy box?



Le site HackGFS ne fait référence qu'aux modèles GoFlex Satellite(GFS) et Wireless Plus(W+)


----------



## drs (25 Février 2014)

TitaNantes a dit:


> Le site HackGFS ne fait référence qu'aux modèles GoFlex Satellite(GFS) et Wireless Plus(W+)



J'ai vu ça oui. Et rien sur un éventuel hack de l'icybox...

Je devrais le recevoir jeudi, je vais voir ce que ça donne déjà


----------



## cillab (25 Février 2014)

tropezina a dit:


> pour ma part je n'ai pas de problèmes,



 re bonsoir TROPEZINA  question pour lire tes mkv il faut que tu les restoke sur to ipad ,et que tu les passes par VLC OU8PLAYER  ou ils  sont lues directement
merci de tes lumieres  je ddis le recevoir demain   
merci a ++


----------



## tropezina (25 Février 2014)

cillab a dit:


> re bonsoir TROPEZINA  question pour lire tes mkv il faut que tu les restoke sur to ipad ,et que tu les passes par VLC OU8PLAYER  ou ils  sont lues directement
> merci de tes lumieres  je ddis le recevoir demain
> merci a ++




Non pas besoin de les transferer dans ton ipad
tu les lis directement sur ton ipad en provenance de ton DD WIFI

A bientôt


----------



## cillab (26 Février 2014)

tropezina a dit:


> Non pas besoin de les transferer dans ton ipad
> tu les lis directement sur ton ipad en provenance de ton DD WIFI
> 
> A bientôt



merci de ta réponse rapide TROPEZINA tu me rassure bon j'attend TNT
merci encore


----------



## drs (26 Février 2014)

Voilà, recu le IcyBox aujourd'hui. J'ai pu réaliser quelques tests.

Tout d'abord, insertion du HDD en 30sec et allumage et...rien! Pas de support de stockage détecté.

Reformatage en FAT32 et là ça fonctionne. 
Donc re-reformatage en NTFS (pour le support des fichiers supérieurs à 4go) et là, il y a une subtilité. Dans les autorisations, mettre le contrôle total à tout le monde, sinon ça ne fonctionne pas.

Une fois ceci fait, j'ai paramétré le tout:
- le nom de l'unité correspond au SSID qui sera diffusé
- le type de sécurité ne peut pas être modifié, mais il s'agit de WPA2, donc pas de problème
- changement de l'heure, du mot de passe admin
- configuration du relais wifi (pour avoir de l'internet via un second wifi)
(Pour avoir ceci:  PC ------wifi------ ICYBOX -----wifi----- WIFI Maison ----- Internet)

Tout simple en fait.

L'upnp fonctionne bien, AcePlayer pour iOS le détecte tout de suite et lit les .avi (mais pas les .iso).  A voir sur la lecture d'un film complet ce que ça donne.
Le serveur SMB fonctionne depuis Mavericks, par l'adresse smb://@IP_ICYBOX/Public (en entrant ensuite les identifiants admin).
L'USB3 fonctionne bien.
Le relais Wifi fonctionne impec, aucune perte par rapport à la connexion directe au wifi maison.

A noter, chose pratique, que toutes les fonctions sont disponibles soit directement connecté sur le wifi IcyBox, soit du côté Wifi Maison (pratique pour copier les fichiers sans fil, accéder à la config depuis le réseau maison).

La config du canal wifi se fait dans l'onglet Sécurité, obligation de re-rentrer la clé WPA si on change de canal. Pas pratique mais cette opération n'est pas faite souvent non plus.

Voilà un premier jet, bonne impression. Il correspond à ce qui était décrit sur le papier.


----------



## cillab (26 Février 2014)

drs a dit:


> Voilà, recu le IcyBox aujourd'hui. J'ai pu réaliser quelques tests.
> 
> Tout d'abord, insertion du HDD en 30sec et allumage et...rien! Pas de support de stockage détecté.
> 
> ...


AH!!!!!!!!  voila un homme heureux
c'est pas trop une usine a gaz ,content pour toi plus de fils à la patte
c'est bon signe j'ais reçu le miens ce matin, mais j'avais deux garnements je n'ais pas pu  déballer le monstre (lacie fuel 1to)   je te donnerais des infos  a plus


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (26 Février 2014)

Le lacie me semble beaucoup mieux... En tout cas il me ferait presque envie même si je n'aime pas du tout à cette solution


----------



## lineakd (27 Février 2014)

@drs, merci pour ton retour... Est-ce que le transfert des fichiers de la tablette vers le disque dur fonctionne?


----------



## cillab (27 Février 2014)

bonjour
trensfer de mon imac,sur le dd pas de problémes ou les choses se corsent
c'est ppour la lecture  du dd sur mon ipad je dos pas etre au point
les fichiers ne sont pas reconnus il me demande de les télecharger bilan la mémoire de mon ipad fond et pour les lires il me propose  les lecteurs videos que j'ais sur ma tablette sur lequel ,j'ais déja des films je ne comprend pas bien je doit étre un peut neu-neu 
les photos nikel  je vais aprofondir si j'avais su j'aurais pas venu lol
gardons le moral


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (27 Février 2014)

Pour les lire, utilise simplement vlc pour ios... Il saura streamer tes fichiers sans les copier, et dans leur format d'origine...

J'utilise vlc pour lire les films sur mon NAS, sur ma freebox, et même sur un hd branché sur le NAS Ou le routeur...


----------



## Fred.T (27 Février 2014)

Et il n'y a pas de perte de qualité vidéo en streamant?
Merci pour vos retours les gars!


----------



## lineakd (27 Février 2014)

@cillab, comme l'écrit moumou92, tout lecteur qui permet l'accès aux serveur samba (smb) ou dlna (upnp).
Avec vlc, tu auras accès au serveur dlna en appuyant sur réseau local puis dans "universal plug'n'play" apparaitra le nom du ton disque dur wifi.
Ce qui me gêne un peu avec ton disque dur si qu'il se sert des apps de seagate que je n'aime pas utiliser (j'ai un goflex).
Oui, il est possible de transférer les photos de la pellicule de la tablette vers ton disque dur. Est-ce possible avec les autres fichiers?


----------



## cillab (27 Février 2014)

BONJOUR  LINEAKD
merci pour ton savoir , je suis passer direct par VLC  sans passer par SEAGATE MEDIA
j'ais fais un essais avec le rois lion (pour mes petites filles)  c'est trop ca marche nikel  GRAND MERCI 
dans le bandeau UPNP il y a un pingouin et marqué lacie Fuel j'ais cru a linux

bon je vais pouvoir recharger le biniou encore merci car je me voyer jeter 200


----------



## tropezina (27 Février 2014)

Pour la lecture avec un DD wifi, en l'ocurence le lacie fuel, après de multiples essais en tenant compte des fichiers lus, j'ai opté pour:  INFUSE 2 , le DD reconnu de suite et tous les 
films, quelque soit leur logitiel d'encodage sont lus.
Une exception en ce qui concerne ceux encodés avec le fichier audio DTS, qui concerne essentiellement les HD.
De plus en plein écran apparait l'affiche du film et son résumé ( acteurs, histoire, durée etc)

pour moi c'est actuellement le meilleur, lecture fluide.


----------



## cillab (27 Février 2014)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Pour les lire, utilise simplement vlc pour ios... Il saura streamer tes fichiers sans les copier, et dans leur format d'origine...
> 
> J'utilise vlc pour lire les films sur mon NAS, sur ma freebox, et même sur un hd branché sur le NAS Ou le routeur...



 merci pour ta réponse ,j'ais eu ton mail aprés coup  pour moi VLC c'est bien
TROPEZINA parle de infuse 2 je ne connais pas je vais voir si je le trouve sur ITUNES ou autre merci encore a tous et toutes

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h24 ----------




tropezina a dit:


> Pour la lecture avec un DD wifi, en l'ocurence le lacie fuel, après de multiples essais en tenant compte des fichiers lus, j'ai opté pour:  INFUSE 2 , le DD reconnu de suite et tous les
> films, quelque soit leur logitiel d'encodage sont lus.
> Une exception en ce qui concerne ceux encodés avec le fichier audio DTS, qui concerne essentiellement les HD.
> De plus en plein écran apparait l'affiche du film et son résumé ( acteurs, histoire, durée etc)
> ...



merci pour ton infos apparament la derniere version décode le DTS 
sympa mais manips trop pointu pour moi je ne lis que le gaulois lol


----------



## drs (28 Février 2014)

bon, j'ai continué mes tests...

Le transfert de fichier depuis l'iphone/ipad vers le disque fonctionne impec en utilisant FileExplorer.

J'ai testé aussi la lecture via VidOn Player, ca fonctionne vraiment impec.

L'application fournie IcyBox pour iOS fait le minimum, mais je ne m'en sers pas (de toute façon, ça ne reconnait pas les divx).

Le seul "point noir", c'est la portée du wifi, assez ridicule. Je dirais 10m en terrain dégagé. Mais bon, ce n'est pas dramatique, car ce genre de périphérique est fait pour être dans les abords immédiats du iDevice.

Sinon, bah rien à redire. Ca fait bien le boulot qu'on lui demande, on peut regarder en gros deux films avec la batterie intégrée et pour 55 je trouve que c'est une solution largement viable face aux seagate et autres.


----------



## Fred.T (2 Mars 2014)

Merci pour ton retour 
Je vais me laisser tenter aussi alors
Par contre je viens de me rendre compte que mon DD externe n'est pas démontable &#128531; (Touro 1To). Je vais en récupérer un autre compatible du coup...


----------



## paulmartin27 (6 Mars 2014)

bonjour,

que pensez-vous de ce disque la ?

Boitier Wifi HDD Pour Tablette Ipad Iphone Sans Disque DUR Noir | eBay

merci je ne suis pas spécialiste .

bonne journée


----------



## drs (6 Mars 2014)

paulmartin27 a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> que pensez-vous de ce disque la ?
> 
> ...



il a l'air pas mal, sauf pour la partie vidéo. J'ai déjà testé des disques non-dlna et je n'ai pas été convaincu par le résultat. C'est pour cela que j'ai acheté un boitier upnp-av (presque pareil que le dlna) qui permet de lire des films (nombreux formats) avec une multitude de clients dlna, sans passer par leur appli.

Si c'est juste pour du stockage, pourquoi pas, mais je serais plus réservé sur le streaming de films.


----------



## paulmartin27 (6 Mars 2014)

merci beaucoup de ta réponse


----------



## nilbleu (15 Mars 2014)

Je voyage parfois dans des endroits où il n'y a pas de wifi du coup j'aurais bien aimé transférer un film par câble d'un dd comme le fuel  autrement que de passer par mon ordi que je n'ai pas toujours avec moi. L'idéal : wifi et câble


----------



## cillab (15 Mars 2014)

Bonjour
moi je le fait par partage de connection a partir de mon iphone et de mon dd fuel
si il y a un bon débit c'est pas toujour le cas  mais je passe mes MKV par VLC
pur les formats son dts par 8PLAYER et cela vat trés bien pas de saccades son nikel


----------



## franky rabbit (16 Mars 2014)

Avec une box quelconque ça ne marche pas ? S'il n'y a pas de disque dur, il ne te reste qu'à en acheter un externe et tu es pare !
A moins que tu cherche un boîtier wifi mobile ou je me trompe ?
Sinon quelqu'un a déjà tenté de brancher un disque dur externe 3,5´ USB alimenté sur un iPad ?


----------



## cillab (16 Mars 2014)

franky rabbit a dit:


> Avec une box quelconque ça ne marche pas ? S'il n'y a pas de disque dur, il ne te reste qu'à en acheter un externe et tu es pare !
> A moins que tu cherche un boîtier wifi mobile ou je me trompe ?
> Sinon quelqu'un a déjà tenté de brancher un disque dur externe 3,5´ USB alimenté sur un iPad ?


 

bonsoir FRANKY

le fil a été lancer par FRED T 
pour ma part j'ais résolu le probléme, avec le DD FUEL DE LACIE wifi
et des lecteurs videos  tel que VLC &8PLAYER
donc pas de fils a la patte
si pas de wifi partage de connections ,avec mon iphone et tout marche bien


----------



## minga83 (16 Avril 2014)

Bonjour,

Je cherche aussi une solution pour transférer les données de mon disque dur vers mon iPad. J'ai trouvé le filehub de RAVPower qui permet de connecter les deux en Wifi visiblement. Ce lecteur sans fil coûte 40 euros et il fonctionne avec l'appli RAV FileHub


----------



## Optimistic2 (16 Avril 2014)

Ça ressemble beaucoup au Macally WIFISD que j'ai et qui est très bien.
L'avantage de tels boîtiers est que l'on n'est pas limité à un seul appareil (clé USB ou HD), ça reste très ouvert.
Jusque-là, il n'y a qu'une seule de mes clés USB qui n'a pas voulu se connecter.
L'appli qui va avec n'est pas terrible, il vaut mieux passer par d'autres dès lors qu'il est possible de faire une connection en Samba.
Celui que tu proposes est moins cher que le Macally, à ce prix là si ça fonctionne, fonce !


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (16 Avril 2014)

Perso, j'utilise good reader pour ouvrir mes lecteurs réseaux depuis l'iPad (disque NAS RAID et NAS de la freebox). Cela permet de faire ce que je veux pour rien (les 3 euros de good reader)...


----------

